# Neutrik NP2RX-Timbre plug



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I saw this on the Neutrik website earlier today. It would probably come in handy for guitars without tone controls. There's some more information about it here: http://www.neutrik.com/en/audio/plugs-and-jacks/timbreplug/np2rx-timbre

Here's a video demo:

[video=youtube;5qYvw9J6BhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=5qYvw9J6BhY[/video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

COOL! 

Thanks for the linked video.

Mouser has them at $28.00 CAD (plus tax and shipping..I assume)
http://ca.mouser.com/ProductDetail/Neutrik/NP2RX-TIMBRE/?qs=Lvf1VvbKXlg10%252b4%252b8bkDBw==

Looking at the assembly instructions, it seems easy enough to put onto any typical guitar cable.










Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Look's interesting but I won't buy Neutrik products anymore after I emailed them about problems I was having with the Neutrik Silent cable I bought. I would plug it in and it was silent enough until I adjusted my volume and then it would connect and scare the crap out of me. This happened a few time so I won't use it anymore. After sale support from Neutrik was non-existent. Anyone want to buy a Neutrik Silent cable cheap?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> .... After sale support from Neutrik was non-existent.


That is very sad and disappointing to hear given the overall quality of the design and build their products (your cable excluded).

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

greco said:


> COOL!
> 
> Thanks for the linked video.
> 
> ...


You're welcome Dave and I agree that it does look like it's fairly easy to put together.

- - - Updated - - -



Guitar101 said:


> Look's interesting but I won't buy Neutrik products anymore after I emailed them about problems I was having with the Neutrik Silent cable I bought. I would plug it in and it was silent enough until I adjusted my volume and then it would connect and scare the crap out of me. This happened a few time so I won't use it anymore. After sale support from Neutrik was non-existent. Anyone want to buy a Neutrik Silent cable cheap?


Sorry to hear about that Guitar101. It's too bad to hear that they really don't seem to care.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

greco said:


> Mouser has them at $28.00 CAD (plus tax and shipping..I assume)


Noise Supply has them for $21 CAD (plus tax and shipping)! 

*Shameless Plug* (*pun intended): http://noisesupply.ca/collections/cable-components

When I had time to make custom cables for customers, I used to make a few of these (I hope to get back into it). They were pretty popular at Trade Shows, when I could physically demo them for people and let them hear the difference. It's way better than rolling a tone pot in my opinion - it doesn't just bleed off highs, it changes the accentuation of the frequency. So you can get a darker tone without over-dulling it. I sold out of the Noise Supply cables with the SilentPlug on them at the Calgary Guitar Show.

They are not fun to make though. The soldering isn't the hard part - it's the limited space you have to close up the housing. When assembling, be conscious of that screw, be sure you left room for wires to go around it (you don't want anything pinched or under stress).


----------

